# Création compte iCloud



## Madiamba (10 Août 2021)

Salut  c Emmanuel Madiamba depuis Kinshasa en RDC ,je viens d'ouvrir mon compte iCloud mais après avoir rempli tous le formulaire un message s'affiche je demandant de vous contacter pour la validation de mon compte.En faite mon compte est xxx [NdlM : pas d'email en clair]


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2021)

bonjour,
te demande de contacter qui ?


----------



## iBaby (16 Août 2021)

Il s’agit peut-être de la validation en deux étapes, ou de la confirmation de l’adresse mail. Dites ok.


----------

